# Cost to Move from US



## krizzz (Nov 7, 2012)

1. Can anyone shed some light on what it might cost a family of 4 to move from mainland US to AU or NZ?

Not flights and such, but shipping household items.


2. Does anyone have any recommendations or guidelines for making "ship/sell" decisions? Beyond things of sentimental value, I have no idea how to determine if any given item (furniture, electronics, linens, dishes, etc.) are worth the price to ship them, or better off replacing when we get there.

3. Anyone brought cats over? I know they will need vaccinations and quarantining, but I have no idea what it will cost. 

4. Any other "Gotchas" or surprise expenses that I need to look out for? 

Thanks!


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

We are shipping a 20ft container from Las Vegas to NZ and it is going to be around $9K. It is really worth buying your gear in the US and then shipping it over. Prices of goods are a lot more expensive over there and not as much variety to choose from. We are a family of 4 so we are loading up on clothes and shoes plus all of our furniture and my husbands tools. Of course all of our outdoor rec stuff. Canoe, bikes, trampoline.

Look stuff up on trademe.co.nz to get an idea of how much stuff will cost.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Not advisable to ship your personal effects into AU or NZ until you find an unfurnished house to fit these belongings. In US houses, it is spacious. Unless you wish to pay a hefty amount in rent/purchase, for the equivalent US rent/purchase price you will get a smaller place in NZ. 

Terrain wise in few regions, rows of houses are built along hilly slopes with narrow lanes so movers charges will be high in unloading. Moreover, your goods might be liable for duty and GST charges besides shipping, forwarding, delivery costs.

Advisable to google on budget for all eventualities before shipping.

Good luck!


----------



## krizzz (Nov 7, 2012)

Great info from both of you guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

lorgnette said:


> ....Moreover, your goods might be liable for duty and GST charges besides shipping, forwarding, delivery costs.....


This will not be the case if you have a visa in your passport that shows you are entitled to live here. But make sure your goods don't arrive early! If they arrive before the date in your passport then they will be liable for GST and duty.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi just made the move a few months ago and faced some of the same issues. We also shipped a 20 ft container (915sq ft). We had a lot of furniture and ended up giving half of it away. We asked ourselves if each item was necessary and had we used it. Bedroom furniture, dining room set, linens, dishes, pots and pans cost much more here and we shipped them. Clothes for the kids, shoes, coats, etc are good to ship. Cosmetics stock up on. 

Electronics will require a transformer in most cases. Check your tv to see if you can buy a NZ plug. Is it 240 capable and 50 hertz you are okay. You will need to buy new appliances, fridge, microwave, etc.

GST on household goods is only if you don't have a job and a work visa. Otherwise you are okay. 

This is a lifestyle change and as a result we found that we don't miss all the extra stuff we hung onto. Best of luck


----------

